# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Mac OS - English Room >  Áo thun in chữ - Áo thun form rộng - Áo thun form rộng

## vnsuckhoe7

Thông tin về

Áo form rộng có hình

Chất liệu: Thun 

Freesize ( từ 40kg - 60 kg )

Savi Fashion – Chuyên sỉ lẻ các mặt hàng thời trang và mỹ phẩm

Danh Mục: Thời Trang Nữ Áo Thun

Chất liệu: Cashmere

Kiểu tay: Ngắn Tay

Thương hiệu: Accessorize

Tình trạng: Mới

Phân loại hàng: Trắng / Vàng

Kho hàng: 7

Vận chuyển từ: Quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, Đà Nẵng

KO ĐƯA EM VÀO BỘ SƯU TẬP THÌ ĐỪNG CÓ TIẾC NHÉ

----------

